
Autodesk Buys Simulation Software Company Blue Ridge Numerics For $39M In Cash - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/17/autodesk-buys-simulation-software-company-blue-ridge-numerics-for-39m-in-cash/
======
OncomingStorm
Now that's just showing off. Still it's hard to deny Autodesk is good at what
it does, I'd love to know just what they have in store for this acquisition.

